# Native Performance ?



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Anyone feed, or ever feed this?

I was in farm supply/feed store buying some buckets and saw that they are carrying this there..

looks pretty good to me, on paper at least....and is about a $1.00 a Lb, or so, depending on the formula...

http://www.nativedogfood.com/our-formulas/


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

Joby,
I'm not an expert on nutrition,but the source of protein is not impressive. If the source of 30% protein is chicken meal and the 2nd ingrediant in the formula is rice,I would think that the overall protein is lower than stated and not varied at all.JMO
Mike


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> Anyone feed, or ever feed this?
> 
> I was in farm supply/feed store buying some buckets and saw that they are carrying this there..
> 
> ...


 
You mean you're not buying something that you have to mortgage the first born for? Or if you like steak the dogs should be getting steak also? Wow!

Sarcasm aside, on paper it looks good, resonable priced. I would buy a sack and see what it feeds like. I found this out with ProPlan. Looks good on paper but all my dogs lost weight and acted starved all the time even after I doubled and then tripled the amount fed. Finally decided that buying a smaller sack for 1/3 more and then giving twice was not very bright or cost effective. Went back to Diamond. Although Merrick isn't bad as a substitute. Let me know how this brand does for you.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I read the Number 3. It looks above average to me. A named meat meal has about three times the protein as the named meat.

Someone mentioned protein variety, and I agree. I would either give two of their protein choices or give this food and a different one (with a different protein source).

I always think this (providing variety) about kibble. 

And if I fed kibble, I'd rather give a couple of different ones than some of the kibbles that proudly include every meat there is, including the novel/exotic proteins that I would reserve (never feed) against the future possibility of needing an elimination diet (composed of limited ingredients that the dog has never eaten).

If you feed every meat that's readily available, then if you ever do need an elimination diet, you're looking at stuff like alligator and ostrich.

JMO!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

not sure, but was thinking of putting the new pup on it. I am not big money dude, and my max price is about $45.00 for 40 lbs that I will pay to feed dogs kibble. Do not have enough freezer space or desire to go back to Raw either, and wouldnt feed the pup raw probably even if I did.

Mike I am no expert either LOL... I like to look at this website, Dog Food Advisor, when looking at foods to get a somewhat knowledgable analysis of them.

here is what they say about it.

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/native-performance-dog-food-dry/

and what they say about chicken meal vs. whole chicken and also decent info on the various "meal" and "by-product" keywords....

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/choosing-dog-food/about-meat-meal/

again no expert, but most people I know consider that site a pretty accurate site to consider for information...

who knows though, cant hurt to consider it...by no means am I endorsing this brand, just asking about it, cant be much worse than some of the foods I have fed in the past.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Di Rago said:


> Joby,
> I'm not an expert on nutrition,but the source of protein is not impressive. If the source of 30% protein is chicken meal and the 2nd ingrediant in the formula is rice ....



I would prefer to see two named meats (with at least one of the two being a named meat meal) before the grain, but this still looks better than many.

Think of something like Purina One Smartblend, with a meat (not a meat meal, so that means they are including the water in that meat in the weighing-for-ingredient-list; that water could be three quarters of that meat weight, or more), followed by brewers rice, corn gluten meal, corn, fat, and more grains --- oatmeal and wheat --- and then more non-meat protein boosters: two forms of soy.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I guess you were posting while I was typing, Joby.

I would have guessed four stars, but four and a half seems reasonable.



There are some unbelievably bad dog foods that are not even low in price. Purina excels in making them (and they are not alone). A classic is Purina Dog Chow: Corn, poultry by-product meal, corn gluten meal, fat, an unidentified meat and bone meal, brewers rice, soybean meal, wheat, egg *flavor* and chicken *flavor* .....


----------



## Michael Bennett (Apr 19, 2011)

This seems better than Diamond Naturals which has always been my affordable go to for rescues/fosters. Was it at a chain store? I haven't seen this anywhere.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Michael Bennett said:


> This seems better than Diamond Naturals which has always been my affordable go to for rescues/fosters. Was it at a chain store? I haven't seen this anywhere.


just a local feed store..they have 2 locations in my area...not a chain store.


----------



## dewon fields (Apr 5, 2009)

I was a believer in ProPlan for years. Even with work/job dogs. However I was feeding alot to my male just to keep weight on him. My friend suggust diamonds extreme athlete. I thought it was garage until a month later all my mutts were over weight. I also measure the waste, it was the same as Proplan. I switched to Diamond. I've always measured poop, thats how you really see if the food is digestible.


----------



## Ralph Tough (Jun 3, 2012)

Dry Dog Food


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

Native is made by Kent Nutrition, who also owns Blue Seal, and a few other brands. 

They have regional plants all throughout the country, and I spoke to someone at length who has been in several of their factories, and he said they are "among the cleanest" he had ever seen, and he has been in the industry for many years. He claimed their cleanliness, quality control, and ethics are among the best he has encountered, in an industry that has a lot of issues, for what that's worth. Anecdotal, but I trust what he had to say.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Tim Connell said:


> Native is made by Kent Nutrition, who also owns Blue Seal, and a few other brands.
> 
> They have regional plants all throughout the country, and I spoke to someone at length who has been in several of their factories, and he said they are "among the cleanest" he had ever seen, and he has been in the industry for many years. He claimed their cleanliness, quality control, and ethics are among the best he has encountered, in an industry that has a lot of issues, for what that's worth. Anecdotal, but I trust what he had to say.


thanks for your anecdotal information.

I am going to switch the puppy over to this food for a bit and see how it works out..


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

I have used it .It wasn't bad for the price . to much stool for me. went back to abady


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Ralph that was great. would have never thought about it like that.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Timothy Saunders said:


> I have used it .It wasn't bad for the price . to much stool for me. went back to abady


thanks, just what I need...more stool


----------

